# New M74



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Opening at 7pm tonight.

Think i might go a blast down it to see what its like. :driver:

Anyone else


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Me, Green Ninja, get out my way.

That is all.

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Me, Green Ninja, get out my way.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


keep a keen eye out then, it will no doubt be hoaching with police.

not that im suggesting for one moment you had anything untoward planned


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> keep a keen eye out then, it will no doubt be hoaching with police.
> 
> not that im suggesting for one moment you had anything untoward planned


Moi?!?!?!?!?

I am hurt at the suggestion.....

:devil:

:wave:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Me, Green Ninja, get out my way.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


Watch out for any potholes?!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Moi?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I am hurt at the suggestion.....
> 
> ...


can just see the thread tomorrow "just been caught doing xxx in a 70, can i expect a ban" :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a 70 road.....?

I thought maybe they would make it a 50 or something?

Hopefully no potholes......yet.....give it a week or two...

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

as far as im aware its a 70 mate, just a continuation of the M8, which is 70 there :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> as far as im aware its a 170 mate :thumb:


Thanks I'll be sure not to go above the speed limit then...

:devil:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Cueball could be right. That section of the M8 is 50mph from J22


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Thanks I'll be sure not to go above the speed limit then...
> 
> :devil:


:lol: i see what you did there (and i LIKE it!):thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Cueball could be right. That section of the M8 is 50mph from J22


is it?

oops  :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Guess I'll find out soon enough......

:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Guess I'll find out soon enough......
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

At a reputed cost of over £130 million per mile it had better be good! :doublesho

Alan W


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_The new section is only 50 mph.... And yet they classify it as a motorway....:wall:_


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

@ Grizz - learn to wipe your a$$ properly big yin...stop wandering about with jobby fingers...

@ Paulo - cheers.... 

:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Took Tilly a spin on the new M74, it didn't open till almost 8:00pm and the traffic was chaos in the area with cops running around all over the place.

Speed limit eastbound is 50mph until you reach Rutherglen cut off then goes up to 60mph. Nice bit of road and no potholes.....yet


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

it was mobbed!! :lol:

not a bad bit of road to be honest....

:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mobbed is an understatement :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hopefully it will calm down soon....

I took the jag mind you, just for a run.....

:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Like the Riverside Museum I think I will wait till the hype dies down and go for a run down it 
Alex


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I decided to go into Glasgow and turn around rather than sit in the queue of traffic, by the time I came back the new M74 had opened

This was the state of play at 7:45pm, I hope the traffic jams are not this bad once it's up and running. The queue for the M74 on my left


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tragic!! how sad.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Took a run down the new 74 tonight around 8pm, loving how I can now get from Hamilton to Tradston in 20 mins!, should be able to do an extra Mini valet on a Friday afternoon now with the time savings all going well :thumb:

Richard


----------

